# WAR by Sebastian Junger



## DexOlesa (26 May 2010)

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/War-Sebastian-Junger/9781554685547-item.

Picking it up today. Looks like an interesting read. More to come once I finish it.


----------



## 2010newbie (26 May 2010)

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/War-Sebastian-Junger/9781554685547-item.html

Looks like your link wasn't working. Try this one.


----------



## DexOlesa (26 May 2010)

Oops, thanks for that. I guess I missed the html part when I copied


----------



## DexOlesa (27 May 2010)

The book was very well written in my opinion. I easily read through it in a morning/ afternoon. I found it fascinating, the observations and insights. Now I cannot comment on how accurate those observations are as I myself have no combat experience, but I would recommend the book.


----------



## CombatDoc (15 Jun 2010)

I just finished the book, and agree with the reviewers (e.g. Amazon) who state that it is somewhat disjointed.  It was still an interesting read and gives a thumbnail sketch of life at a US FOB.  I look forward to seeing the movie "Restrepo" when it is released this summer, since it is really a companion to this book.


----------

